Ask HN: How much would you be willing to pay each day to stop/reverse aging? - markovian
======
latexr
It depends on the conditions.

If it’s a painful process that requires I stay strapped to a machine forever,
I’d pay nothing. If it’s a single pill with no harmful side-effects, you can
have my firstborn if I ever change my mind about having children.

If you have the technology, you may be on your way to becoming the first
trillionaire[0].

This was a curious question to come across, as I was just rereading about
turritopsis dohrnii, the immortal jellyfish[1].

[0]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21509617](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21509617)

[1]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turritopsis_dohrnii](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turritopsis_dohrnii)

~~~
markovian
Yes, I started that "trillionaire" thread too.

------
__d
Interesting question. Obviously, a lot would depend upon the details.

But as a first guess, about 10 to 15% of my net income.

~~~
markovian
Only 10/15% ? On what level of net income ?

~~~
__d
Yes.

From about $100k to maybe $300k. After that I might be able to afford more.

There's no doubt it could be an attractive product (assuming a bunch of stuff
about how it works) but as a practical matter, living longer doesn't make me
any wealthier, so it'd have to come out of my discretionary spending. While I
might not have to save for my retirement due to age, I'd probably prefer not
to have to work 50+ hours a week forever, so I'll probably need to save and
invest such that I can get a sufficient income to enable me to follow my
interests -- some will involve being paid, others might not.

Once I've acquired a house, or perhaps a couple, and have investments
providing a post-inflationary, capital-preserving return that I can live off,
then I'd likely look to move beyond a basic salaried employment into something
more flexible.

But if I still need to pay for my "live forever" pills, there's a limit to
what I'd be prepared to fork over on an ongoing basis.

